# Opinions on self whelping a french bulldog



## Tan2304 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello everyone this is my first post I just want to say hi to begin with, I'm looking for some advise I hope you can help me make the right decision. 
I have two beautiful frenchies a boy (Loui) and a girl (Roxy) my girl is currently 7 1/2 week pregnant, i had an elective c section booked for the 23rd but have been sat reading through horror story's on the net as to why I should try and self whelp.
Now I understand bull breeds have trouble birthing pups naturally but both my dogs are from self whelping lines and I wanted to know weather anyone has any first hand experience in self whelping frenchie pups? 
I have a vet booked on standby incase any problems do arise. 
How long should I expect to wait from the beginning of labour to see the first pup? And how long in between pups? she's due 4-5 puppies.
I love my bitch very much so want to make this as easy as I can for weather that means going ahead and self whelping or a section.
I have read c sections can cause trouble bonding, feeding and her attitude towards the pups as we'll as a long time recovering and pain.
I am between 2/3 days of when she conceived witch makes the c section a lot harder as taking the pups too early could be detrimental .
Pretty much what I'm trying to ask is what would you do given the choice? What is best for my bitch and her babies? do I go for the section or do I try and self whelp and if so what are the warning signs I should be calling the vet? 
Thank you for reading xx


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm not sure we have anyone active on the forum at the moment who breeds Frenchies. 

Do you have a mentor within the breed who has been helping you thus far?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't have bulldogs, but I'd never book an elective c-section for a dog, I would view it as extremely unethical to deliberately breed dogs that have no chance at mating and giving birth without surgical/medical intervention because they are physically incapable of the act. Yes, sometimes we need to intervene when a pup blocks the way, or if it's a large litter and the bitch is exhausted, but I would always plan for a natural birth.


----------



## Tan2304 (Jun 9, 2014)

My dogs have mated naturally and have a good chance at whelping on there own, it's my understanding that they can have hard births due to head size and the bitches pelvis being small but as I prevously said in my first post they are both from self whelping lines therefore are not incapable of the act. Some people don't want the chance of anything going wrong there fore book a elective section to make sure. 
It would be unethical to breed a dog through AI and birth it by section but my dogs are going to continue the self breeding and birthing lines. 
Bulldog breeds are very controversial but don't believe all you read they are beautiful, loving, healthy pets and are being bred through natural mating and birthing more often.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

If I believed everything I read, all my three Labradors are going to suffer from hip dysplasia, and they're nutty in any case as they are chocolate. And my flatcoat is even nuttier and is going to die young from cancer. 

It's not about believing everything we read, some of what we read no doubt has a basis in truth, it's about healthy dogs, and breeding away from the need to have medical intervention for a natural act. If a breed has problems giving birth naturally due to the size of pups' heads passing through the pelvis, breed for smaller heads. If that means going against the flow because the show ring demands a head that's over sized, then paddle like fury, and prove that a healthier dog is far better than simply winning rosettes or cc's. I'd also look to improve dentition, less brachycephalic face, and possibly look at better front leg conformation. There's no need for any breed to be short, squat, unable to breathe and have poor dentition. And yes, I have seen a frenchie very close up at ring craft, and was appalled that poor dentition is just accepted in some breeds. 

I really hope your litter is born without any need for intervention, and proves there is no need to plan elective c-sections for any breed. Emergency c-sections, absolutely, but elective? I really can't see how it is ethical at all, I really would rather clone dogs in a laboratory than breed them in that way.


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

How did things go with your litter?
Even frenchies from self whelping lines can need c-sections.
Mine did even though her mum whelped 2 huge litters, as did her auties and grandmothers, but with my girl a pup got stuck and needed emergancy section.
Didn't effect her one bit with bonding but have had others that rejected their pups.

Totally agree with SL reply. Breed away from what is in show rings just now. I breed more snout in so not pancake faced, wider nostrils, longer neck, slightly longer body and even love a 2 inch tail, which all but 2 of my 7 frenchies have  no need for baby wipes either. My bulldog also has a tail, little taller and slimmer built than most in the ring, no silly nose ropes either, has a nice snout no overbite and again nice wide nostrils. She does well in the show ring too.
Breed to improve. Frenchies are actually meant to have a tail now with new kc standards but yet to see any shown with tails or nice wide nostrils as a basic.

Also did you do any sort of health testing prior to breeding?


----------

